# Metallurgy of Hot Rolling Strengtheining of Steel



## احمد عزت20 (10 فبراير 2007)

:13: Metallurgy of Hot Rolling Strengtheining of Steel
:15: 
:55:


----------



## احمد عزت20 (10 فبراير 2007)

*ASTM A325 or A490*

*[FONT=TimesNewRoman,Bold]
:13: Specification for
Structural Joints Using
ASTM A325 or A490 Bolts​*[/FONT]June 30, 2004​


----------



## هيثم الشريف (27 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا للمعلومات


----------



## jerry mouse (19 ديسمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا و شكرا على المعلومات القيمه دى و ياريت لو فى اى اضافات تانيه


----------

